# [SOLVED] error 'xvidcore.dll not found'



## Xiah (Mar 8, 2005)

whenever i go to open up a video in my folder that error pops up. i'm still able to play my videos but this is annoying. anyone know how to fix this so the error message will quit popping up?


----------



## Xiah (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: error 'xvidcore.dll not found'*

can anyone help?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: error 'xvidcore.dll not found'*

What program do you use to play videos


----------



## Xiah (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: error 'xvidcore.dll not found'*

GOM player and Windows Media. the error pops up whenever i open the folder, though.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: error 'xvidcore.dll not found'*

download and install this

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## Xiah (Mar 8, 2005)

fixed the problem. thanks!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

your welcome.


----------

